# DIY co2 Question?



## OkieFishGuy (Feb 5, 2008)

I just set up a DIY co2 system in my tank, using the low tech yeast 2 liter bottle method. I am running the tubing from the bottle to my check valve then into my intake for my Rena XP3. Well my question is that when it comes out the spray bar it comes out as like a thousand little bubbles, is that normal or should it be diffusing completely before exiting the canister? Sorry if this has been asked before I have searched but found nothing like this posted.


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

That is normal when diffusing into your filter. I ran my 10 gal with DIY like that and got awesome growth. How big is your tank? If you have a deep tank you may want to run the spray bar vertically so you are spraying your CO2 low in your tank. This should help the diffusion process also.


----------



## OkieFishGuy (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank, I have my spray bar running horz. but it points to the bottom of the tank at like a 45 degree andgle. Thanks for the imput man.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats fine. Do you have a drop checker?


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

OkieFishGuy said:


> I have a 55 gallon tank, I have my spray bar running horz. but it points to the bottom of the tank at like a 45 degree andgle. Thanks for the imput man.


You may think about adding one more reactor to your tank. If you are not having problems keeping CO2 levlels where you want them one should due.


----------



## OkieFishGuy (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont have a drop checker but checked my ph just now and it went from 7.6 to 6.8 in the 2 days since I have been running the DIY co2. Also the bubbles seem to be coming out of the spray bar far smaller now and most of the time barely any can be seen.


----------



## g8wayg8r (Feb 11, 2008)

OkieFishGuy said:


> ....it comes out the spray bar it comes out as like a thousand little bubbles.....


There are so many people that try to get tiny bubbles so they will bet trapped beneath the leaves or follow the water flow and disperse throughout the tank. If they are fine enought so that's what you are getting and they aren't just bubbling away, you are doing well. Otherwise, you may need to rethink your plumbing and method of dissolving the CO2.


----------

